# [kernel panic] ext4: No filesystem could mount root (résolu)

## netfab

Hello,

J'installe une gentoo sur une carte mère Asrock P4i65GV. J'ai un seul disque dur branché en sata (une seule partition), et un graveur en IDE. Je compile les gentoo-sources 2.6.29-r5 de façon à n'utiliser que la libata. Impossible de booter dessus, j'obtiens toujours la même erreur.

Quelques liens :

What does "VFS: Cannot open root device..." mean, exactly?

Unable to get Kernel to boot on Server (ICH5)

Dans le dernier lien, quelqu'un explique qu'il a exactement la même carte mère, et qu'il n'arrive pas à booter sur un kernel compilé main, mais seulement à l'aide de genkernel.

Et en effet : en fait pour moi ce problème date de 4 mois, à l'époque où j'ai installé gentoo sur ce système, je n'avais pas réussi à booter sur mon kernel, et je m'etais donc tourné vers genkernel, en pensant y revenir plus tard.

Voici l'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and adress 2
> 
> List of all partitions:
> ...

 

Evidemment les FS sont compilés en dur dans le noyau.

Lorsque je compile le kernel, j'ai remarqué ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # make -j2 && make modules_install
> 
> scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig
> ...

 

A la fin de la compil je lance :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 
> 
> # rdev /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 
> ...

 

Je ne vois pas comment sda1 peut se transformer en (8, 1).

La configuration :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
> ...

 

config kernel :

```

...

 < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

     SCSI device support  --->

 <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

     [*]   ATA ACPI Support

     [*]   SATA Port Multiplier support

     <*>   AHCI SATA support

     < >   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support

     [*]   ATA SFF support  

     < >     ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support

     <*>     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

...

```

fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>
> 
> # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.
> ...

 

grub.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

J'ai essayé pas mal de choses jusque là, mais je commence à être à sec. Au tout départ je suis parti d'une config par défaut du kernel (make defconfig).

La version du kernel est 2.6.29-r5, mais à l'epoque çà me faisait la même chose avec les 2.6.27-r8.

Si besoin, je mettrai la config kernel complète plus tard, je dois la transferer depuis l'autre pc.

Si entre temps quelqu'un a une idée, merci.Last edited by netfab on Sat Jul 11, 2009 12:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Pas vraiment d'idée vu que je n'ai encore jamais touché à ext4   :Confused: 

(Mais en ext3, ça fonctionne impec sur une P4i65G  :Wink: )

Sinon :

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Je ne vois pas comment sda1 peut se transformer en (8, 1).

 

C'est pourtant correct !  :Smile: 

 *ls -al /dev/sda1 wrote:*   

> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 jui 10 11:28 /dev/sda1

 

Pour les détails : 

```
  8 block   SCSI disk devices (0-15)

        0 = /dev/sda      First SCSI disk whole disk

       16 = /dev/sdb      Second SCSI disk whole disk

       32 = /dev/sdc      Third SCSI disk whole disk

          ...

      240 = /dev/sdp      Sixteenth SCSI disk whole disk

      Partitions are handled in the same way as for IDE

      disks (see major number 3) except that the limit on

      partitions is 15.

```

A priori, j'en déduirais que puisque la partition est correctement reconnue comme telle, il s'agirait bien en définitive d'un problème lié au fs ...

----------

## netfab

Le problème c'est qu'avant de passer la partition en ext4, elle etait en ext3, et je n'arrivais pas non plus à booter.

Mais si çà se trouve c'etait un problème différent, j'ai fait tellement d'essais que je ne suis plus sûr de rien.

Je vais revérifier la configuration et réessayer. Merci.

----------

## netfab

Résolu. En fait tu avais raison, il n'arrivait pas à monter le système de fichier ext4, l'option suivante n'etait pas activée (kernel 2.6.29-r5) :

```

 -*- Enable the block layer  --->

      [*]   Support for large block devices and files

```

Dans l'aide associée on peut lire :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The ext4 filesystem requires that this feature be enabled in  
> 
> order to support filesystems that have the huge_file feature  
> ...

 

En revanche maintenant j'ai un crash d'udev au démarrage, pas cool  :Laughing: 

----------

